
He Wanted a Unicorn. He Got a Sustainable Business - laurex
https://www.wired.com/story/he-wanted-unicorn-got-sustainable-business/
======
mindcrime
I'd like a unicorn, but I'd be OK "settling" for a business that is merely
sustainable and could pay me a salary approximately even with what I get at my
current $DAYJOB.

